# Anyone using ink from DTGinks.com



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Is anyone here using inks from DTGinks.com in an Epson based machine?

Are they better than dupont? 

Are they always in stock?

Do they have color profiles to install?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not using them yet, I bought a bunch of dupont right before they came out, but once it's gone I'm switching over to DTGinks. I'm pretty sure the inks were designed for the Epson 4800 and I think they are compatable with other brands and models but you should check with DTG to makes sure. I hear a lot of people are very happy with the DTGinks. The Dupont seems to have a problem holding up to the wash tests. Every shirt holds the inks differently, if you can find shirts with few fibers you are going to be better off. I'm tired of fearing that wash out or faded call from one of my customers or having to steer them away from a brand of shirt because I know the print will look like crap after 2 washes. People have told me that the DTG's are brighter, cheaper, and wash better. Any improvement in the wash field will make it worth it for me. As far as being in stock all of the time, I'm not 100% on that one. Every time I go to their online store they have the inks ready to go, but I've only checked on occasion.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

DTGInks are designed for all Epson style DTG printers  and we keep a good stock on hand at all times.
Thank You
Dan


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We have DTGINKS in our Flexi -jet machine right now -(Flexi based on the epson 4800).

I have never noticed them out of stock. The ink is high quality- very consistent results.

Colors are very good. Right now we are still using the profiles for R & H ( just haven't upgraded our RIP) and they look great.

Cure- 60 seconds at 335-350. Nice speed compared to the new recommendations on DuPont ink of 180 second cure time. 

DuPont- in my wash tests it not hold up well at all. I have done extensive wash testing also on DTGINKS and R & H ( now discontinued). Those two both washed well, but DTGINKS had less fade after 11 washes than R&H and far less than DuPont. We borrowed a densitometer to test them so that we would have an objective form of measurement.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm waiting for my Dupont to finish up before I replace them with DTGInks. I've already replaced the Black ink and it still seems to print fine. Cant wait to do proper wash test because I think I've found my perfect t-shirt, now I need the perfect ink (or at least better then Dupont).


----------



## todd17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Been using DTG INks for a few months now, great color, less clogging problems, and great price.

Dan from DTG also has always helped us from day one with any machine problem and getting parts, if not for Dan I'm thinking alot of these direct to garment printers would be in the landfill.


----------



## todd17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> I'm waiting for my Dupont to finish up before I replace them with DTGInks. I've already replaced the Black ink and it still seems to print fine. Cant wait to do proper wash test because I think I've found my perfect t-shirt, now I need the perfect ink (or at least better then Dupont).


 
Care to share the perfect tee? As far as white tees go I've actually had the best wash test results on Hanes Heavyweight 50/50s using Dupont inks. The shirts are flimsy but they don't have those ugly fibers. The colored 100% cotton shirts seem to wash a little better than the white 100% cottons. The 100% cotton whites always seem to have fibers popping through after the first wash and the problem only gets worse as the tests go on. I've also seen spots on the shirts where the ink just flakes up in a few places and leaves white holes in the design, no larger than 1/8th inch but thats still pretty bad if you ask me..Anybody else having that problem? Over curing or just Dupont? Can't wait to get those DTGinks!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Frank, that issue affects all my white prints. I'm really surprised when peopel say they did a print and after a few washes it looks like new. I've never seen a DTG print that looked like new after a few washes.

The t-shirt I like sold in our local area only, made from Bangladesh cotton. The brands Sportage.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

On my 3rd order from Dan and DTGinks, running them in a 4800. They look great, wash great, and are priced nice. Dan's a great guy too, always answers any questions I have with my printer, never asks for a dime. He's saved my flexi from being thrown out of my window more than once. Dont get me wrong, I have no problem calling Kevin at AA or Renee at Belquette, but with me being on the east coast and Dan on the west, the hours just seem to work out better. I think he even wakes up before I do


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

Alright, I couldn't take it anymore... All the DTGinks talk has me jealous and wanting better sleep at night. I've got a big order next week and I've been having too many wash out dreams from this crap dupont, so I guess it's time to board the DTG train. I'll post some results.

Thanks for the shirt tip Zhenjie, I'm thinking Bangladesh cotton may be hard to come by here in Lenhartsville PA so I'll have to hit the web. Maybe the PA Dutch have a good tee.


----------



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

I heard that DuPont has a new ink coming out sometime in August.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Back last year I heard that DuPont was trying to improve washability and allow polyester prints on some polyesters and shorten cure time. I haven't seen it out yet. 

It was asked above how DTGINKS compares to DuPont. DTGINKS has already accomplished those things.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I am also excited about the new DuPont inks and have heard they are getting great results and I wouldn't be surprised to see them out late July. 

Is DTGinks going to be getting a white ink soon? because as much as I prefer to print on light shirts I get a lot of orders for dark.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

White Ink for DTGInks is just around the courner  
Dan


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

So how much is the DTGink and how much is the Dupontink?


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

csquared said:


> I am also excited about the new DuPont inks and have heard they are getting great results and I wouldn't be surprised to see them out late July.
> 
> Is DTGinks going to be getting a white ink soon? because as much as I prefer to print on light shirts I get a lot of orders for dark.


??? Isn´t this white ink?

DTG Inks - White Ink


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> So how much is the DTGink and how much is the Dupontink?


FastINK Textile Ink for Fast T-Jet Digital Garment Printers
DTG Inks - DTG Textile Inks


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The DTGInk White ink is Dupont still I believe


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> The DTGInk White ink is Dupont still I believe


 Correct, the "*current white ink"*  
Dan


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

When you're white it becomes available, you could play off the pork advertising campaign. You could be the "other white ink".


----------



## mann662 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been using Dans inks for about 6 months now in my HM-1. I am also a big fan of his cleaning solution. Dan is a very helpful guy! He even threw in a few free cleaning swabs last time I ordered


----------



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

Can you mix Dupont Inks & DTG Inks? Can you have like your white, black & cyan Dupont & yellow and magneta DTG Inks without any problems?


----------



## peterpun (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been using DTG inks for about a year now. World of difference between DuPont & DTG in vibrancy of the print-- before & after washing. Clogging problems have greatly minimized with DTG inks. 

Of course, the number 1 reason to use all of Dan's products, is that his service & support is like no one elses in the industry--had it not been for Dan, I like Todd, would have long ago deep sixed my printer.

Peter


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

mgarcia16 said:


> Can you mix Dupont Inks & DTG Inks? Can you have like your white, black & cyan Dupont & yellow and magneta DTG Inks without any problems?


Yes you can mix either DuPont or R & H ( not sure about the newer inks) the way you described.

You can also add them directly to each other. It has been recommended if you do this to add about 10% of the other ink to the DTGINKS to keep colors consistent.


----------



## rowdy moose (Jun 18, 2008)

If Dupont makes the "current" white? Who makes the "current" CMYK?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

rowdy moose said:


> If Dupont makes the "current" white? Who makes the "current" CMYK?


DTGINKS has CMYK (plus the seven color set up.)

DuPont CMYK is available under its own and various other private labels. I believe Anajet, T-jet, SWF , Flexi-jet and others use DuPont.

AA inks and SWF's ( I think it is called Textile bright) are other private label inks- not DuPont.

Sawgrass, Brother, Kornit use additional CMYK inks.

Nanojet, BASF, I can't recall all of them.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Nanojet, BASF, I can't recall all of them.


Afford, Trident, and at least three others that I am under non-disclosure on. Add to these at least a half dozen Chinese and Korean players and you can see that there is quite a few. I've only tried three whites other than Dupont and ALL of the companies I have worked with on white ink use it as the target. None has yet to tell me that they felt they were developing a product that would be better than DuPont, only that thye were shooting for a product as good as Dupont white. This white ink stuff is not easy. It's even harder to reproduce consistently.

Hope this helps!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> None has yet to tell me that they felt they were developing a product that would be better than DuPont, only that thye were shooting for a product as good as Dupont white. This white ink stuff is not easy. It's even harder to reproduce consistently.


Amen!  
Dan


----------



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dupont white ink for me has really made an improvement since early this year. Last year the clogging issue for my T-2 was terrible, I replaced my printhead three times with major clogging in the white ink lines. Last time I replace the printhead was sometime in Feb. of 08 and till now the printhead has not had any major clogs. It still prints like a brand new printhead. The colors I'm having some trouble with are the black & magneta. I currently use Fast Ink 3, the problem is when printing on a white shirt the color looks dull with a one pass print. I use to get nice vibrant colors with Fast Ink 2 with a one pass print. Now I have to do a two pass prints on all my white shirts. Also magneta prints vibrant on dark shirts but when heat pressed it turns very dull. Thats why I'm interested in DTG Inks, I'm thinking of try it out to compare results.


----------



## Whynotagain (May 9, 2008)

In the process of buying DTG express and whilst white ink is not an issue for what I print. I am interested in the washablilty issue and curing.Also interested in pretreatment and how it is appliedI.e spraygun and compressor?


----------



## Wags (Jan 28, 2007)

I am curious now. We buy DTG inks from Coleman (the labels say DTG). Are these DuPont inks? Are they a reseller for DTG? We need to save costs as much as anyone else while still maintaining quality so if these inks are the same I am willing to listen.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

No the dtginks are not from dtg america or coleman. They are a independent brand of ink, and they are not dupont. The prices are definately cheaper then the dupont or coleman, and there are some people who are having good success with these inks.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Yes we named them *DTGInks* and not dtg inks 
Dan


----------



## Wags (Jan 28, 2007)

Pretty sneaky Dan. 

Is there any compatibility issues? Do the whites cover well? I'd love to save a buck but don't need any more problems either with my printer or returns due to image fading. I think someone mentioned earlier that DuPont was coming out with new inks. Is this the new 'Bright' inks?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> Is there any compatibility issues?


 None, and there is currently only one white ink that is working  
Dan


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

It is not the new DuPont inks, those are coming later.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

YoDan said:


> White Ink for DTGInks is just around the courner
> Dan


Any news about this, or is it still Dupont White?


----------



## LetUsImpressYou (May 19, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> No the dtginks are not from dtg america or coleman. They are a independent brand of ink, and they are not dupont. The prices are definately cheaper then the dupont or coleman, and there are some people who are having good success with these inks.


Careful about that statement re: "not dupont"! I read all the forums and did a LOT of due diligence before deciding to purchase these inks. I was satisfied that these were the inks I wanted. Dan had told me that the ink I was buying was the same as my Anajet ink, which I understood to be Dupont, but when I read statements such as the one above, as well as MANY others on his forum stating that his ink is NOT the same as Dupont, I questioned him. He apparently was PO'd at me because I had asked him several questions before making the purchase (over $500). 

Apparently he has TWO kinds of ink, as far as I can tell. His ORIGINAL ink is, as stated above, DIFFERENT from Dupont. HOWEVER, he now sells an ink he calls EXACT, which is the SAME as dupont. This is the ink that he had told me was the same. However, instead of simply explaining this to me... he cancelled my order and now refuses to sell me the ink.

Don't get me wrong. I was EXTREMELY impressed, as I've followed many forums for months as I purchased my Anajet ink and spent $$$, and followed Dan's reputation. I was also impressed with his service, as he emailed me back on Saturday and even Sunday! You don't get that often. (And NEVER from Anajet!)

But, in the end, after I was simply trying to get clarification, he went into a twit and now will not sell me the ink that I ordered... And apparently has deleted my access from the DTGinks forum...

Sooo...

I looks like after hours of poring over forum posts, and researching to find a more affordable alternative to my Anajet ink... I'm back to square one! 

Can anyone tell me where I might find Anajet ink at a reasonable price? I've wasted time researching DTGinks, and now am almost out of ink! 

Thanks,

Dan Meredith
Let Us Impress You
Spring Hill, TN


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

LetUsImpressYou said:


> Careful about that statement re: "not dupont"! I read all the forums and did a LOT of due diligence before deciding to purchase these inks. I was satisfied that these were the inks I wanted. Dan had told me that the ink I was buying was the same as my Anajet ink, which I understood to be Dupont, but when I read statements such as the one above, as well as MANY others on his forum stating that his ink is NOT the same as Dupont, I questioned him. He apparently was PO'd at me because I had asked him several questions before making the purchase (over $500).
> 
> Apparently he has TWO kinds of ink, as far as I can tell. His ORIGINAL ink is, as stated above, DIFFERENT from Dupont. HOWEVER, he now sells an ink he calls EXACT, which is the SAME as dupont. This is the ink that he had told me was the same. However, instead of simply explaining this to me... he cancelled my order and now refuses to sell me the ink.
> 
> ...


If you look at the date of this post, it was before he started selling the other ink, and was only carrying the dtgink, which is not dupont. I have heard from others that the exact is supposed to be just like dupont, but this post was over a year ago when he was only selling dtginks. Its also important to look at the date something was posted, to make sure there is not newer information available


----------



## LetUsImpressYou (May 19, 2007)

Which is exactly what I was attempting to do... cautioning readers, updating the thread so the next person reading wouldn't make the same mistake I did. Thanks.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm not against saving a buck, and by lowering your costs, more profit stays with you. but even at AnaJet's high price point you should still be profitable. i've spent a ton on ink, but i've netted much more.

as far as dtginks.com, let someone else you know buy the ink for you.


----------



## Kendra22 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think that the inks from dtginks.com are great. The washability is great. I have a few shirts that I have worn and washed twice a week for over a year now and they still look good.


----------

